# Real: ecco Van de Beek, lo ufficializza Ten Hag. Niente Pogba



## juventino (2 Agosto 2019)

Donny Van de Beek è ad un passo dal Real Madrid. A confermare la trattativa, vicina alla conclusione è Erik Ten Hag in conferenza stampa: "Non volevamo perderlo e abbiamo fatto tutto il possibile per mantenerlo all'Ajax, però quando un club di questo calibro entra in scena, la cosa è difficile". L'olandese si trasferirà ai blancos per circa 65 milioni di euro.
Niente Pogba quindi per il Real, che a questo punto resterà al Manchester United.


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Agosto 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Donny Van de Beek è ad un passo dal Real Madrid. A confermare la trattativa, vicina alla conclusione è Erik Ten Hag in conferenza stampa: "Non volevamo perderlo e abbiamo fatto tutto il possibile per mantenerlo all'Ajax, però quando un club di questo calibro entra in scena, la cosa è difficile". L'olandese si trasferirà ai blancos per circa 65 milioni di euro.
> Niente Pogba quindi per il Real, che a questo punto resterà al Manchester United.



Sono strasicuro che ora stampa e tifosi gobbi penseranno che per Pogba è praticamente fatta.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (2 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sono strasicuro che ora stampa e tifosi gobbi penseranno che per Pogba è praticamente fatta.



bisognerebbe chiedere al macellaio di torino che dava fatta per guardiola


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Agosto 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Donny Van de Beek è ad un passo dal Real Madrid. A confermare la trattativa, vicina alla conclusione è Erik Ten Hag in conferenza stampa: "Non volevamo perderlo e abbiamo fatto tutto il possibile per mantenerlo all'Ajax, però quando un club di questo calibro entra in scena, la cosa è difficile". L'olandese si trasferirà ai blancos per circa 65 milioni di euro.
> Niente Pogba quindi per il Real, che a questo punto resterà al Manchester United.



Mah.. rimango dell'idea che Zidane non durerà


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah.. rimango dell'idea che Zidane non durerà



Non mi stupirebbe..Zidane ha trovato una cuccagna la prima volta..lui ha apportato ZERO dal punto di vista tattico..si è trovato non sa nemmeno come lui regalate (da episodi, CR7, e arbitri) 3 champions..ma lui come allenatore vale poco nulla..

Flopperà, come è logico...perché sto Real va ricostruito e lui non sa nemmeno da dove cominciare..


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non mi stupirebbe..Zidane ha trovato una cuccagna la prima volta..lui ha apportato ZERO dal punto di vista tattico..si è trovato non sa nemmeno come lui regalate (da episodi, CR7, e arbitri) 3 champions..ma lui come allenatore vale poco nulla..
> 
> Flopperà, come è logico...perché sto Real va ricostruito e lui non sa nemmeno da dove cominciare..


Non esageriamo dai. È un gestore, non è un maestro di tattica, ma comunque il suo contributo lo ha dato. Il problema del Real è che deve fare una mini rivoluzione, troppi giocatori con la pancia piena. È necessario un giusto ricambio, e nel scegliere i giocatori non dovranno sbagliare, cosa non semplice. Benzema mi sembra ormai cotto, Isco poco presente mentalmente, bale è fuori rosa, Modric sembra svuotato, Kroos idem. Serve nuova linfa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non esageriamo dai. È un gestore, non è un maestro di tattica, ma comunque il suo contributo lo ha dato. Il problema del Real è che deve fare una mini rivoluzione, troppi giocatori con la pancia piena. È necessario un giusto ricambio, e nel scegliere i giocatori non dovranno sbagliare, cosa non semplice. Benzema mi sembra ormai cotto, Isco poco presente mentalmente, bale è fuori rosa, Modric sembra svuotato, Kroos idem. Serve nuova linfa.



Sono il primo a dire che non è facile gestire una transizione..e infatti io già l'anno scorso davo il Real per strafinito..lo rivedremo in finale di champions tra 5-6 anni forse..ricreare un gruppo vincente non è facile..neanche se spendi 200 milioni ogni anno..


----------



## corvorossonero (2 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono il primo a dire che non è facile gestire una transizione..e infatti io già l'anno scorso davo il Real per strafinito..lo rivedremo in finale di champions tra 5-6 anni forse..ricreare un gruppo vincente non è facile..neanche se spendi 200 milioni ogni anno..



A breve toccherà alla Juve. Quando andranno via Bonucci chiellini, Ronaldo, e gli altri che hanno costituito l'ossatura.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (2 Agosto 2019)

Ma che mercato ha fatto il Real? Boia incredibile...


----------



## iceman. (2 Agosto 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Ma che mercato ha fatto il Real? Boia incredibile...



Sinceramente i soldi per Militao li avrei evitati, avessero preso De Ligt..


----------



## Konrad (2 Agosto 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Donny Van de Beek è ad un passo dal Real Madrid. A confermare la trattativa, vicina alla conclusione è Erik Ten Hag in conferenza stampa: "Non volevamo perderlo e abbiamo fatto tutto il possibile per mantenerlo all'Ajax, però quando un club di questo calibro entra in scena, la cosa è difficile". L'olandese si trasferirà ai blancos per circa 65 milioni di euro.
> Niente Pogba quindi per il Real, che a questo punto resterà al Manchester United.



Dentro Van de Beek e fuori Modric....
Di Pogba e dei gobbi non dovrebbe fregarci nulla qui


----------



## hakaishin (2 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non mi stupirebbe..Zidane ha trovato una cuccagna la prima volta..lui ha apportato ZERO dal punto di vista tattico..si è trovato non sa nemmeno come lui regalate (da episodi, CR7, e arbitri) 3 champions..ma lui come allenatore vale poco nulla..
> 
> Flopperà, come è logico...perché sto Real va ricostruito e lui non sa nemmeno da dove cominciare..



Io credo che sia un ottimo allenatore, soprattutto a livello tattico ma ha sbagliato a tornare perché ora le condizioni sono diverse e dopo 3 CL consecutive non puoi fare di meglio.
Il real va rifondato e secondo me non la stanno gestendo per niente bene sta cosa e lui rimarrà fregato


----------



## hakaishin (2 Agosto 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Ma che mercato ha fatto il Real? Boia incredibile...



Tutti giovani prospetti pagati molto e hazard(sovrappeso). Sicuro che abbiano fatto questo mercato incredibile?


----------



## hiei87 (2 Agosto 2019)

Mi sembra un giocatore di contesto, come tutto l'Ajax, tolti De Jong e De Ligt. Mi riporta alla mente il centrocampo del Valencia di Cuper (Kily Farinos Gerard e Mendieta). Tutta gente sgonfiatasi altrove.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io credo che sia un ottimo allenatore, soprattutto a livello tattico ma ha sbagliato a tornare perché ora le condizioni sono diverse e dopo 3 CL consecutive non puoi fare di meglio.
> Il real va rifondato e secondo me non la stanno gestendo per niente bene sta cosa e lui rimarrà fregato



quoto tutto


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Agosto 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra un giocatore di contesto, come tutto l'Ajax, tolti De Jong e De Ligt. Mi riporta alla mente il centrocampo del Valencia di Cuper (Kily Farinos Gerard e Mendieta). Tutta gente sgonfiatasi altrove.



eran dopati come i cavalli...


----------



## hiei87 (2 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eran dopati come i cavalli...



Sicuramente, però gli esempi possono essere tanti. Prendi la finale del 2004: tra Porto e Monaco saranno venuti fuori complessivamente 3-4 giocatori (giusto Deco, Carvalho, Evra e Giuly), fuori dal Borussia di Klopp, tolto Lewa, chiunque ha reso meno di quanto avesse mostrato. Anche in Italia, c'è l'esempio dell'Atalanta. A me Van De Beek sembra un buon/ottimo giocatore, ma non uno che possa fare il titolare nel Real.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (2 Agosto 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra un giocatore di contesto, come tutto l'Ajax, tolti De Jong e De Ligt. Mi riporta alla mente il centrocampo del Valencia di Cuper (Kily Farinos Gerard e Mendieta). Tutta gente sgonfiatasi altrove.



Il mitico Mendieta. Sembrava di gran lunga il miglior centrocampista europeo


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Agosto 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente, però gli esempi possono essere tanti. Prendi la finale del 2004: tra Porto e Monaco saranno venuti fuori complessivamente 3-4 giocatori (giusto Deco, Carvalho, Evra e Giuly), fuori dal Borussia di Klopp, tolto Lewa, chiunque ha reso meno di quanto avesse mostrato. Anche in Italia, c'è l'esempio dell'Atalanta. A me Van De Beek sembra un buon/ottimo giocatore, ma non uno che possa fare il titolare nel Real.



sono totalmente d'accordo con te infatti, in particolare con l'ajax di oggi. io la vedo una coincidenza astrale tra 2 campioni e 9 giocatori che hanno avuto la stagione della vita, grazie ad un impianto che li ha valorizzati. ed anche i 2 campioni vanno visti, comunque, nei nuovi contesti


----------



## Lambro (2 Agosto 2019)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente, però gli esempi possono essere tanti. Prendi la finale del 2004: tra Porto e Monaco saranno venuti fuori complessivamente 3-4 giocatori (giusto Deco, Carvalho, Evra e Giuly), fuori dal Borussia di Klopp, tolto Lewa, chiunque ha reso meno di quanto avesse mostrato. Anche in Italia, c'è l'esempio dell'Atalanta. A me Van De Beek sembra un buon/ottimo giocatore, ma non uno che possa fare il titolare nel Real.



Verissimo ma devi in ogni caso provare, quando vedi un buon giocatore.
Il rischio che ti venga soffiato dalla concorrenza è altissimo da quando i petroldollari sono entrati nel calcio.


----------



## Chrissonero (2 Agosto 2019)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Dentro Van de Beek e fuori Modric....
> Di Pogba e dei gobbi non dovrebbe fregarci nulla qui





Dai Luka.. un'ultima missione..


----------



## hiei87 (3 Agosto 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sono totalmente d'accordo con te infatti, in particolare con l'ajax di oggi. io la vedo una coincidenza astrale tra 2 campioni e 9 giocatori che hanno avuto la stagione della vita, grazie ad un impianto che li ha valorizzati. ed anche i 2 campioni vanno visti, comunque, nei nuovi contesti



Certo. La prova sono i più vecchi della squadra, Blind e Tadic, giocatori discreti che hanno fatto qualche buona stagione in Premier prima di essere accompagnati alla porta. L'anno scorso, soprattutto Tadic, sembravano dei fenomeni.


----------



## enigmistic02 (3 Agosto 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Donny Van de Beek è ad un passo dal Real Madrid. A confermare la trattativa, vicina alla conclusione è Erik Ten Hag in conferenza stampa: "Non volevamo perderlo e abbiamo fatto tutto il possibile per mantenerlo all'Ajax, però quando un club di questo calibro entra in scena, la cosa è difficile". L'olandese si trasferirà ai blancos per circa 65 milioni di euro.
> Niente Pogba quindi per il Real, che a questo punto resterà al Manchester United.



Non credo che l'olandese valga la cifra spesa: ha segnato qualche gol importante, certo, ha buona tecnica, ma non mi è parso raggiungere l'eccellenza in nessuna qualità. L'anno scorso non mi ha particolarmente impressionato, e ho dei dubbi persino che riesca ad emergere da titolare, al Real. Spero per lui che non si perda come successo a tanti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> *Tutti giovani prospetti pagati molto* e hazard(sovrappeso). Sicuro che abbiano fatto questo mercato incredibile?



Si potrebbe dire anche di De Ligt però..


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> A breve toccherà alla Juve. Quando andranno via Bonucci chiellini, Ronaldo, e gli altri che hanno costituito l'ossatura.



Probabile anche se la Juve ha un forte DNA che viene dalla società e raramente smantellano al 100%..vedremo..


----------



## hakaishin (5 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si potrebbe dire anche di De Ligt però..



Certo ma solo de ligt.
Il real ha speso 300 milioni per dei ragazzini,..non è il mercato che mi aspettavo dal real e non credo sia funzionale per loro


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono il primo a dire che non è facile gestire una transizione..e infatti io già l'anno scorso davo il Real per strafinito..lo rivedremo in finale di champions tra 5-6 anni forse..ricreare un gruppo vincente non è facile..neanche se spendi 200 milioni ogni anno..



Anche più di 5/6 anni. Ricordiamo che rimasero 12 anni senza una CL dal 2002 al 2014, secondo me stavolta potrebbero fare anche peggio. La rivinciamo prima noi di loro. E del Barca.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Certo ma solo de ligt.
> Il real ha speso 300 milioni per dei ragazzini,..non è il mercato che mi aspettavo dal real e non credo sia funzionale per loro



Secondo me Hazard e Jovic sono mega colpi..il resto concordo..ma alla fine il Real ha grossi problemi in uscita..pare assurdo, ma i suoi big, con quegli stipendi e tutti sui tre andanti non li vuole nessuno..e chi li vuole (le squadre di serie A disperatamente alla ricerca di figurine) non ha i soldi


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Agosto 2019)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Anche più di 5/6 anni. Ricordiamo che rimasero 12 anni senza una CL dal 2002 al 2014, secondo me stavolta potrebbero fare anche peggio. *La rivinciamo prima noi di loro*. E del Barca.



Vediamo vediamo...potrebbero anche passare 25 anni prima che la rivinciamo..o anche mai più


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vediamo vediamo...potrebbero anche passare 25 anni prima che la rivinciamo..*o anche mai più*



Naaaahhh non dirlo manco per scherzo. 

Tieni conto che anche se la Serie A non è più quella di una volta bastano un paio d’anni in Champions perché il Milan arrivi tranquillamente ad un fatturato di 400 milioni, se non di più (vedi anche l’Inda).

Tutto questo senza stadio di proprietà. Con lo stadio di proprietà grazie ai 12.000 posti corporate avremo un guadagno annuo, solo dallo stadio, di 150 milioni, che andrà ad aggiungersi al fatturato. Sarà lo stadio più redditizio al mondo.

Quindi avremo un fatturato base sui 550/600 milioni. Base. In pratica con lo stadio di proprietà e la presenza fissa in CL fattureremmo più della Juve anche senza vincere. Poi basta che ottieni dei successi a livello nazionale che ti arrivano degli sponsors che te lo pompano ancora di più.

Una squadra come il Milan ha il potenziale per fatturare come gli attuali Barca e Real, ma già con i 550/600 milioni succitati puoi permetterti giocatori che ti rendono competitivo per tutto.

Semmai chi è probabile che non vinca mai più è l’Ajax, visto che vengono da un campionato poverissimo che li obbliga a costruire squadre intere con 50 milioni di euro e appena hanno una nidiata di talenti devono venderli tutti.

Ma noi siamo in una posizione ben diversa.

Senza contare che prendiamo per il culo i gobbi perché è una vita che non la rivincono (e prima o poi la rivinceranno persino loro, anche se spero il più tardi possibile), figuriamoci un club vincente per natura come il nostro.

Poi ricordo Madrid 1969 ————> Barcellona 1989

L’abbiamo già fatto in passato di prenderci una pausa dalla CL, e non credo che stavolta sarà più lunga di quella. Mancano otto anni al 2027 e la base di giocatori che abbiamo adesso è sicuramente più forte di quella che avevamo nell’81 (quando eravamo a digiuno di CL da dodici anni come adesso).


----------



## hakaishin (5 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Hazard e Jovic sono mega colpi..il resto concordo..ma alla fine il Real ha grossi problemi in uscita..pare assurdo, ma i suoi big, con quegli stipendi e tutti sui tre andanti non li vuole nessuno..e chi li vuole (le squadre di serie A disperatamente alla ricerca di figurine) non ha i soldi



Hazard se non ha sbracato si.
Jovic mega colpo non esageriamo


----------



## Raryof (5 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Hazard e Jovic sono mega colpi..il resto concordo..ma alla fine il Real ha grossi problemi in uscita..pare assurdo, ma i suoi big, con quegli stipendi e tutti sui tre andanti non li vuole nessuno..e chi li vuole (le squadre di serie A disperatamente alla ricerca di figurine) non ha i soldi



Se prendono Pogba Modric lo lasciano andare e a quel punto credo possa davvero proporsi al Milan.
A nostro favore gioca il fatto che in Premiere tra poco saranno fuori dai giochi quindi prendere Modric tra 20 giorni sarà più semplice.
Il Real deve capire che con Modric qualcosina quest'anno potrà ancora farci, l'anno prossimo a 35 anni non ci faranno niente e non sono nemmeno così sicuro che a 35 anni sarebbe un affare per noi se poi saremo anche in Champions.
Son davvero curioso di vedere come finirà, guarda caso noi senza uscite non abbiamo nemmeno preso la seconda punta, abbiamo fatto i giovani che ci eravamo prefissati di fare, ora che si entra nella fase calda bisognerà virare su obbiettivi più navigati che possano chiudere il cerchio.
Ma davvero abbiamo dato 9 l'anno ad Higuain e non ne abbiamo 12+premi per Modric?


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Agosto 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se prendono Pogba Modric lo lasciano andare e a quel punto credo possa davvero proporsi al Milan.
> A nostro favore gioca il fatto che in Premiere tra poco saranno fuori dai giochi quindi prendere Modric tra 20 giorni sarà più semplice.
> Il Real deve capire che con Modric qualcosina quest'anno potrà ancora farci, l'anno prossimo a 35 anni non ci faranno niente e non sono nemmeno così sicuro che a 35 anni sarebbe un affare per noi se poi saremo anche in Champions.
> Son davvero curioso di vedere come finirà, guarda caso noi senza uscite non abbiamo nemmeno preso la seconda punta, abbiamo fatto i giovani che ci eravamo prefissati di fare, ora che si entra nella fase calda bisognerà virare su obbiettivi più navigati che possano chiudere il cerchio.
> Ma davvero abbiamo dato 9 l'anno ad Higuain e non ne abbiamo 12+premi per Modric?



Mah..triennale a 12 per Modric?..mi pare follia..anche con le nuove leggi sono almeno 45 milioni di esborso in tre anni..per uno che a fine contratto avrà 37 anni e già adesso lo vedo in grosso calo...


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Hazard se non ha sbracato si.
> Jovic mega colpo non esageriamo



Bé oddio..uno di 21 anni che segna quasi 30 gol in una stagione..e in bundes+EL non in scozia..per me è forte forte..e per 60 milioni coi prezzi di oggi è un affarone


----------



## Nevergiveup (6 Agosto 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se prendono Pogba Modric lo lasciano andare e a quel punto credo possa davvero proporsi al Milan.
> A nostro favore gioca il fatto che in Premiere tra poco saranno fuori dai giochi quindi prendere Modric tra 20 giorni sarà più semplice.
> Il Real deve capire che con Modric qualcosina quest'anno potrà ancora farci, l'anno prossimo a 35 anni non ci faranno niente e non sono nemmeno così sicuro che a 35 anni sarebbe un affare per noi se poi saremo anche in Champions.
> Son davvero curioso di vedere come finirà, guarda caso noi senza uscite non abbiamo nemmeno preso la seconda punta, abbiamo fatto i giovani che ci eravamo prefissati di fare, ora che si entra nella fase calda bisognerà virare su obbiettivi più navigati che possano chiudere il cerchio.
> Ma davvero abbiamo dato 9 l'anno ad Higuain e non ne abbiamo 12+premi per Modric?



Se il Real farà un altro colpo a centrocampo Modric parte...se non farà niente Modric parte a gennaio, la sua storia a Madrid si è chiusa un anno fa, incrociamo l'incrociabile che Paolo e Zvone siano già appollaiati sul davanzale a Madrid con un accordo di massima col giocatore aspettando il momento giusto perchè ci serve un leader tecnico che guidi tutti i ragazzi che abbiamo verso la rinascita e ad oggi per classe e carisma nessuno al mondo sarebbe meglio di lui...


----------



## PM3 (6 Agosto 2019)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Se il Real farà un altro colpo a centrocampo Modric parte...se non farà niente Modric parte a gennaio, la sua storia a Madrid si è chiusa un anno fa, incrociamo l'incrociabile che Paolo e Zvone siano già appollaiati sul davanzale a Madrid con un accordo di massima col giocatore aspettando il momento giusto perchè ci serve un leader tecnico che guidi tutti i ragazzi che abbiamo verso la rinascita e ad oggi per classe e carisma nessuno al mondo sarebbe meglio di lui...




L'ultima dichiarazione che ho letto di Zidane, diceva di voler utilizzare il 4411 (4231). 

I trequartisti centrali sono DVB e Isco. 
I mediani Casemiro, Kroos, Modric e Valverde. 

Anche con l'arrivo di Pogba sarebbero numericamente in linea per affrontare due competizioni.


----------



## Garrincha (6 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non mi stupirebbe..Zidane ha trovato una cuccagna la prima volta..lui ha apportato ZERO dal punto di vista tattico..si è trovato non sa nemmeno come lui regalate (da episodi, CR7, e arbitri) 3 champions..ma lui come allenatore vale poco nulla..
> 
> Flopperà, come è logico...perché sto Real va ricostruito e lui non sa nemmeno da dove cominciare..



La prima cosa che ha fatto Zidane è stata panchinare James Rodriguez e inserire in pianta stabile Casemiro dando equilibrio a una squadra molto sbilanciata offensivamente, non è un genio della panchina ma nemmeno uno sprovveduto


----------



## hakaishin (6 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bé oddio..uno di 21 anni che segna quasi 30 gol in una stagione..e in bundes+EL non in scozia..per me è forte forte..e per 60 milioni coi prezzi di oggi è un affarone



Forte forte mi sembra un pelo esagerato. Carneadi se ne sono visti tanti. Jovic sembra buono ma ha tutto da dimostrare..
Poi per me gli serviva altro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Forte forte mi sembra un pelo esagerato. Carneadi se ne sono visti tanti. Jovic sembra buono ma ha tutto da dimostrare..
> Poi per me gli serviva altro.



Ma si certo è ovvio, può essere un Anelka come essere un Van Nistelrooy..ad oggi non si può dire..però su di lui il rischio l'avrei preso ecco..devono pur cambiare Benzema


----------



## hakaishin (6 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma si certo è ovvio, può essere un Anelka come essere un Van Nistelrooy..ad oggi non si può dire..però su di lui il rischio l'avrei preso ecco..devono pur cambiare Benzema



Ah sicuramente. Ma rimane sempre il fatto che hanno speso una badilata di soldi per giovani prospetti ed è rischioso soprattutto per una squadra come il real. 
Per adesso tra Benzema e jovic ci sono 10 categorie di differenza. Mi sarei aspettato kane, mbappe o neymar


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Agosto 2019)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ah sicuramente. Ma rimane sempre il fatto che hanno speso una badilata di soldi per giovani prospetti ed è rischioso soprattutto per una squadra come il real.
> Per adesso tra Benzema e jovic ci sono 10 categorie di differenza. Mi sarei aspettato *kane, mbappe o neymar*



Si ma sono squadre che non vendono..hanno corteggiato Hazard 3 anni per arrivarci..
Kane il tottenham nemmeno si siede per meno di 250 milioni, Mbappé non ha prezzo, il brasiliano a Madrid non lo prenderebbero mai perché almeno sulla serietà non transigono e non credo cerchino un pagliaccio...metti che pure Salah gli interessasse..ma anche li, le inglesi non hanno bisogno di cedere..e per l'Egiziano il liverpool non chiede meno di 200 milioni..

Oggi come oggi fare mercato è dura..certi big strapagati faticano tutti a prenderli..


----------



## hakaishin (6 Agosto 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma sono squadre che non vendono..hanno corteggiato Hazard 3 anni per arrivarci..
> Kane il tottenham nemmeno si siede per meno di 250 milioni, Mbappé non ha prezzo, il brasiliano a Madrid non lo prenderebbero mai perché almeno sulla serietà non transigono e non credo cerchino un pagliaccio...metti che pure Salah gli interessasse..ma anche li, le inglesi non hanno bisogno di cedere..e per l'Egiziano il liverpool non chiede meno di 200 milioni..
> 
> Oggi come oggi fare mercato è dura..certi big strapagati faticano tutti a prenderli..


Appunto sono d’accordo ma non si può dire che abbiano,fatto un grande mercato


----------

